# S. Sanchezi



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Got a few better photos whilst my P was sat in a QT tank. I believe him to be a Sanchezi ( TL 6" ) so I am moving him from my 75 to a 45 (ish).

Am I right in thinking Sanchezi? The only thing persuading me otherwise was the scutes aren't as prominent as I was expecting.

Flank1


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Flank2


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

I tried posting pictures before on another thread but the water tannins were ruining the photo. I'm no photographer I know but these are better. Thanks anyone who gives there best guess









Head


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Mellor44 Posted Today, 08:06 AM
> Got a few better photos whilst my P was sat in a QT tank. I believe him to be a Sanchezi ( TL 6" ) so I am moving him from my 75 to a 45 (ish).
> 
> *Am I right in thinking Sanchezi?* The only thing persuading me otherwise was the scutes aren't as prominent as I was expecting.
> ...


Yes you are. Very nice photo and specimen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

And the persons opinion I wanted most I got first.

Thanks Frank.

I guess he'll be happy in the 45 then, not much more growth going on.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

7 inches seems to be the maximum TL growth on this critter in the wild.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll strive for that then









Thanks again Frank.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice one there. I have one currently in a 55 and he is doing well.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are under rated beauties. They make a good one for any collection.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

what size is the fish? and how is its temperment? i have one that is 3-4", but it is reallllly skittish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

NavinWithPs said:


> what size is the fish? and how is its temperment? i have one that is 3-4", but it is reallllly skittish.
> [snapback]882009[/snapback]​


The fish is currently nearing the 5" mark and is very skittish. He would feed with the light on and wonder up to the glass when I wasn't too close. This was before he moved house and we are back to square one again now he is in his new tank!!

They are noted on Franks OPEFE as being a particularly shy species. Mind you most P's usually are.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Shyness is all depending on the fishs character. My sanchezi is like 4.5 - 5 " and it attacks my finger everytime i put my hand close to the tank the fish would even try to bite my face when i put my head up to it.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Frank it seems we have a mix of eye colors? I have seen some with yellow and some (like mine) have more red? Is that based on their size?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> sccavee Posted Today, 08:00 PM
> Frank it seems we have a mix of eye colors? I have seen some with yellow and some (like mine) have more red? Is that based on their size?


Glad you brought that up. That was 1 of the basis why these species was originally misclassified as S. medinai because of the yellow eyes. That species is recognized only in Venezuela not Peru. As S. sanchezi matures, those eyes will become more red. So yes, I believe it is part of the growth pattern. And it does have a very strange growth too. I think its comparable to humeralis group.


----------

